# Cómo funciona un Preset ó Resistencia Ajustable



## Steve (Oct 16, 2009)

Buenos días, no tengo muy en claro el funcionamiento del preset. Mi cuestión es que, por ejemplo, en un preset de 10 Kohm, colocando las puntas de prueba del óhmetro en los extremos del mismo, puedo medir 10 Kohm, pero si coloco una en el medio y otra en algún terminal de sus extremos mido: 4 Kohm en uno, y 6 Kohm en el otro. Pero mi cuestión es la siguiente, como va conectado al circuito? Si en sus extremos tiene 10 Kohm siempre, nunca cambia, esa es mi cuestión, cómo varía la resistencia de un circuito si siempre son 10 Kohms.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 16, 2009)

Su funcionamiento es similar al de un potenciómetro. Si quieres usarlo como resistencia variable, debes conectar el terminal medio y un extremo.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 18, 2009)

Buenas,

¿Esto es un Preset?











> Su funcionamiento es similar al de un potenciómetro. Si quieres usarlo como resistencia variable, debes conectar el terminal medio y un extremo.


Todos los potenciometros que tengo tienen 3 patas, ninguno tiene dos.
Si lo de arriba es un Preset:
¿Que diferencia hay entre un Preset y un potenciometro a parte de su tamaño?
¿Lo de arriba no se le llama tambien Dimmer?

Porcierto, ilustrando lo dicho por electrodan:






Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿Esto es un Preset?


Si


> Todos los potenciometros que tengo tienen 3 patas, ninguno tiene dos.
> Si lo de arriba es un Preset:
> ¿Que diferencia hay entre un Preset y un potenciometro a parte de su tamaño?


Como podrás ver en la foto un preset puede tener 2, 3 incluso 4 patas.
Esto ya lo había explicado en algún lado.
Un preset (Pre-seteo o seteo previo o ajuste previo) se emplea para preajustar un circuito o calibrarlo y esto se hace en fabrica o laboratorio, un potenciómetro se emplea para que el usuario ajuste algo a su antojo.


> ¿Lo de arriba no se le llama tambien Dimmer?


Nop.
Un dimmer es otra cosa, para comenzar un dimmer es un circuito que incluye varios componentes, un preset o potenciómetro es un componente.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 18, 2009)

Grandes respuestas. Gracias.


----------



## mikesanvicente (Ago 18, 2011)

Hola, estoy en ajustes de una potencia y apliqué al pie de la letra "https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/"... el unico inconveniente es que los presets estaban jodios... fui a comprar nuevos y me dieron unos MUCHO mas chicos, una vez ajustado todo, probada la etapa en baja potencia con la lampara en serie... Procedí a quitar la lampara y "darle tuco"... lo que llevo a la falla de los nuevos preset... toooda esta introduccion, para llegar a mi consulta: 
-los presets vienen de diferente potencia? o simplemente eran MUY berretas los que me vendieron?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2011)

mikesanvicente dijo:


> Hola, estoy en ajustes de una potencia y apliqué al pie de la letra "https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/"... el unico inconveniente es que los presets estaban jodios... fui a comprar nuevos y me dieron unos MUCHO mas chicos, una vez ajustado todo, probada la etapa en baja potencia con la lampara en serie... Procedí a quitar la lampara y "darle tuco"... lo que llevo a la falla de los nuevos preset... toooda esta introduccion, para llegar a mi consulta:
> -los presets vienen de diferente potencia? o simplemente eran MUY berretas los que me vendieron?




Si se te quemó el preset hay algo muy mal en tu armado, en un amplificador de audio la corriente que pasa por los preset de ajuste es muy baja y no debería dañarlos.

Si existen preset de diversas potencias, pero NO es fácil conseguirlos.


----------



## mikesanvicente (Ago 18, 2011)

En las placas esta todo al minimo detalle controlado, es una potencia usada, que sufrio la permanencia en un incendio... desarmé placa por placa, me asesoró el fabricante en cuanto a reemplazos y seguí toda tu guia para el testeo, los presets que le puse no se quemaron, sino que se disparan... ya de por si, fue bastante dificil dejarlo con los voltajes recomendados... por eso creo, ademas de ser de mala calidad, que deberia haber de diferente potencia... 
Ete aqui el preset original






y aqui el que me vendieron...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2011)

No deberías tener problemas de potencia con ese preset.

¿ Tienes el esquema ?


----------



## mikesanvicente (Ago 18, 2011)

mmmm, no lo tengo, ya que reciclé y reconstrui en base a las placas originales.... si sirve una foto de la placa te la subo con el detalle de los componentes por la tarde....


----------



## pandacba (Ago 18, 2011)

Si sirve y mucho, subila por favor, por otro lado el valor 4k que mencionas es un tanto excesivo, estos preset que como te dijo fogonazo controlan la corriete de polarización del par de salida, maneja unos pocs mA y sus valores usuales varian ente los 200 ohms a 1K, si son más grandes producen la rotura del par de salida


----------



## mikesanvicente (Ago 18, 2011)

mmmmm, no se donde se vio 4k, no especifiqué, los preset son de 2k2... y si, supongo son medio grandes considerando que para llegar al promedio de 25 a 40 mA se mantienen siempre en la posición que tiene el perset viejo de la primer imagen... en unas horas subiré las imagenes y el detalle

GRACIAS


----------



## mimo123 (May 14, 2013)

Que diferencia hay entre preset 501 502 503 todos de metal y los protegidos con plastico como el de la foto en mi caso un B501
gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (May 15, 2013)

Depende de los numeros... algunas veces indica el modelo del fabricante, pero usualmente indica la resistencia, para ese caso la conversion es simple los 2 primeros numeros indican la resistencia y el tercero la potencia de 10:

501 = 50 x 10¹ = 500Ω
502 = 50 x 10² = 5kΩ
503 = 50 x 10³ = 50kΩ

Para verificarlo solo mide la resistencia entre los extremos con un ohmetro...


----------



## lstr (Mar 31, 2014)

Yo compré uno como el de la última imagen.

como debe ser conectado.
es decir para usarlo como potenciometro se une la pata del medio con cualquiera de los costados?


----------



## Limbo (Mar 31, 2014)

Si funciona como resistencia variable si; centro con un extremo ¿En que circuito lo tienes que poner? ¿Para que sirve ese potenciometro?


----------



## lstr (Mar 31, 2014)

en ningún circuito en particular, solo que arme un oscilador y quiero soldarlo en placa y para eso compre este preset.


----------



## Limbo (Abr 4, 2014)

Si tenia funcion de resistencia variable es como dices, pero segun puede que funcionara como divisor de tension, depende del circuito..... que oscilador es?


----------



## Dians (Ene 9, 2020)

preset ajuste vertical o multivuelta. Lo importante de estos aparatillos en donde uno coloca su pata central y trabaja tipo pote, son muy sensibles, y si a veces saltan o hacen titilar el circuito. Yo uso 103, 104 y 105, pero si no le encontraste el fin, es porque està re vencido, es decir no es que no tenga fin, no lo percibiste, segùn mi poco conocimiento.
pregunto, alguien sabe a ciencia cierta como uno puede graduarlos, con multimetro por ej. antes de ser utilizados, y no volverse loco en el intento? se agradece respuesta...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 9, 2020)

Yo creo que es muy sencillo. Se mide su resistencia total (terminales 1 y 3)
Se coloca el ohmetro en los terminales 1 y 2 o 2 y 3, y se gira hasta que el ohmetro mida la mitad del valor leído.
Ese será su punto medio.


----------

